# Burger King Cheesy Tots



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

So I was at Burger King with my son the other day, and I noticed a new menu item called "cheezy tots". They can be substituted for BK's already fat-laden fries. At the outset, they appear to be a tater tot concoction stuffed (or injected) with cheese material and breaded in flour, so as to be deep fried prior to serving.

I decided what the heck, they look good, lets give them a try! I ordered a small cheesy tots with my Whopper. For some reason, they gave me a large which consists of 10 "cheesy tots". Upon opening the BK "Frypod", I was greeted with 10 dark brown deep fried orbs, glistening with grease.

I grabbed one and popped it in my mouth. Immediately, the oils from the BK deep fryer displaced all of the saliva in my mouth. I was whalloped with a mashed potato / plastic cheese flavor with a background of old fryer oil. Man, these things were greasy. I could see a greasy film on my fingers from picking these up, and upon wiping my fingers on my jeans, a dark streak of oils remained.

Of course, I polished off all ten. As I progressed through them, my desire for them lessened. The first one was good, but by the fifth they were just OK, and I was really looking forward to some fries with Ketchup. Number 10 was an issue of "forced consumption".

Later in the day, I had a huge stomach ache. Overall, I would say that these are not worth the cost of the upgrade at BK. The fries are a better choice (albeit no healthier) and the grease from these left me wondering if I should visit HeartScan Chicago for a comprehensive physical.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

:dr     :hn


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

:r I think I clogged a artery just reading that story..:hn


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

omowasu said:


> So I was at Burger King with my son the other day, and I noticed a new menu item called "cheezy tots". They can be substituted for BK's already fat-laden fries. At the outset, they appear to be a tater tot concoction stuffed (or injected) with cheese material and breaded in flour, so as to be deep fried prior to serving.
> 
> I decided what the heck, they look good, lets give them a try! I ordered a small cheesy tots with my Whopper. For some reason, they gave me a large which consists of 10 "cheesy tots". Upon opening the BK "Frypod", I was greeted with 10 dark brown deep fried orbs, glistening with grease.
> 
> ...


Excellent review, I was with you all the way. Better it your stomach than mine. Although I have had a similar "Tot" experience at Sonic.








​


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Whoa!! Good thing I don't eat Burger King!! Scott, you have done nothing to change my mind about their food. :r


----------



## Ace$nyper (Aug 15, 2007)

Ewwww, well thanks for the warning!

Does anyone remember the cheese sauce they gave you back with the Shaq pack?


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Had some of these this morning with my ham croissanwich. Definitely had better, but I'd eat em again.:tu


----------



## BigFrankMD (Aug 31, 2007)

Subway FTW!


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

You should have gotten some "tatter salad" 

Much better than his son "tatter tot"


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

My Cholesterol went up 10 points reading this!!!:hn


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Sounds delicious to me!:tu


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I think that I found something worse!

http://www.theimpulsivebuy.com/wordpress/2006/04/09/burger-king-french-toast-sandwich/


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Yeah I've had the Cheesy Tots and I almost died eating them...


----------



## Alpedhuez55 (Dec 16, 2005)

Next time, get a cup of BK Chili to pour over your Cheesy Tots. And remember...What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.:hn

Lately if I am in a burger mood I go to Wendy's and get a burger and for the side, I order a Baked Potato. When I get home I sprinkle it with a little Low-Fat Cheddar, eat the burger while the cheese melts. Then I pour some Herdez Salsa over the Potato and put a little dollop of the Sour Cream on top.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Alpedhuez55 said:


> Next time, get a cup of BK Chili to pour over your Cheesy Tots. And remember...What doesn't kill you, makes you stronger.:hn
> 
> Lately if I am in a burger mood I go to Wendy's and get a burger and for the side, I order a Baked Potato. When I get home I sprinkle it with a little Low-Fat Cheddar, eat the burger while the cheese melts. Then I pour some Herdez Salsa over the Potato and put a little dollop of the Sour Cream on top.


Wendys rules.

I'm one of those freaks who likes the baked potato plain, with some salt.

Not so much the cheesy tots. :barf:


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Ace$nyper said:


> Ewwww, well thanks for the warning!
> 
> Does anyone remember the cheese sauce they gave you back with the Shaq pack?


I'm pretty sure you made that up, Max. :r


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Sounds like heart attack city !


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

For a fast food breakfast I like the offerings from Hardee's. Their biscuit sandwiches are a lot better than anything you can buy at Mac-clog your arteries or Booger Kink. The Wendy's selection isn't too bad either (when you can find a Wendy's that serves breakfast) especially the biscuits and gravy.

But if you are in New Orleans go to a place called Mother's on the corner of Poydras and Tchoupitoulas for breakfast. Some of the best biscuits - made fresh on premise - you will ever bite into. Biscuits with baked ham, sausage patties, smoked sausage links, eggs, cheese - they are all great. My all time favorite though was the biscuit with "debris" which is basically the bits and pieces of roast beef from their po-boys and gravy. Hint: put some of their gravy on your fries and die in heaven.


----------



## PinkPistol86 (Sep 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for the warning, I was going to get them with my breakfast on Monday when I stop by on my way to school!

I like their regular hash browns/tots though.


----------

